# Juwel 3D Background



## sleepy09 (Jan 15, 2009)

Does anyone know where we can get the Juwel 3D Background in the US? I can't even find it on ebay.


----------



## Camaro4Me (Mar 27, 2009)

No idea.

But have you seen the Hagen Marine 3D's? Might be an alternative.
*Hagan Marina 3D Background*


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Camaro4Me said:


> No idea.
> 
> But have you seen the Hagen Marine 3D's? Might be an alternative.
> *Hagan Marina 3D Background*


T^hose things from Hagan are almost exactly like the ones I mentioned in the other thread that they sell in the garden dept. of K-Mart but even the Hagan ones are cheaper. I do think the ones at Kmart are bigger but I cant remember. I know they would be great for a tank.


----------



## Beo (Jan 26, 2008)

sleepy09

Try one or other of the following UK online suppliers. I don't know how the cost would stack up, nor am I sure whether they will all ship to the US, but it has to be worth a try; I use Juwel 3d backgrounds in all my tanks and it makes a real difference!

http://www.aquatics-online.co.uk/catalo ... ations.asp

http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.p ... u4l5tdq1m7

http://www.charterhouse-aquatics.co.uk/ ... ec80a8e6e9

BTW, your salvaged tank looks amazing, keep us updated! :thumb:

good hunting![/url]


----------



## dww-law (Jun 1, 2007)

Try these backgrounds. They just started selling in the US.

http://www.universalhabitat.com/


----------



## cichlids _killer (Apr 13, 2008)

dww-law said:


> Try these backgrounds. They just started selling in the US.
> 
> http://www.universalhabitat.com/


**** ..its nice but pricey


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

wow for mine waaay to pricey over 600 bucks to fit my 150 tall- 48 long by 31 tall


----------

